# NEW USER, PICS?



## lilcahill17 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi All,

Fairly new member within the last week and a TT owner now at last !!!
Managed to get logged in bla bla but can anyone tell me how to upload pics, meaning the ones next to your name when you post/reply???
Its probably dead simple but im crap.
Thanks ppl


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Click on "User Control Panel" near the top left of your screen.
Click on the "Profile" tab.
Click on "Edit Avatar"
Upload your pic by following the instructions.

Welcome to the forum! 8)

Rogue


----------



## lilcahill17 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok thanks m8.
I did try that before but think cos im using a works computer it wont allow me to upload/download so will try on my own later on.
also i seen that under every post, on most ppls anyway it states what car they have and all mods done. how to do this?
its due for its remap end of march (i cannit wait man) so want to add pics and info.
and also Im looking for a lovely set of new alloys if anyone would be kind enough to share any ideas they have.
ones i have have been messed up a bit by not so certious previous owner and cost of refurb is third of price of new set, sense settled in.

Thanks all !


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  to add car details go to User Control panel and add a signature


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome.
As stated the Avatar and Signature pics are done via 'User Control Panel'

Just in case you have trouble or if anyone else needs to know...
To upload pics into a post as I've done below:
(apologies if you already know how to do it  )

*Open a free account at an image hosting site, such as http://photobucket.com 
Upload your pics to it, then copy the IMG code that is underneath the pic you 
want to post and paste it into the body of your message. 
When you've pasted it in just click on the preview button,
your pic should now appear in the message and you can see if everything is OK.*

John.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Wecome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

